# Surfcrest Resort on Washington coast



## mtwingcpa (Jul 2, 2006)

Has anyone stayed at the Surfcrest Resort on the Washington Coast? I'm familiar with the Ocean Shores area in general, so I'm really looking for specific comments on this resort. Thanks!

MTW


----------



## Parkplace (Jul 2, 2006)

Yes, we stayed there last year in late October.  What would you like to know?

It is an older resort and the unit we had was not updated.  But everything was in good working order.  There is a bit of a walk to the beach over small dunes and grasslands, but when you get there the beach goes on for miles.

We were concerned what the weather might be like in late October but it was fine.  We took rain jackets and did use them more for wind than rain.

If you are looking for a quiet get-away - this is the ticket.  Let me know what you would like to know about it and I will do my best to answer.

Lynn


----------



## EJC (Jul 2, 2006)

The units have two floors which are connected with one of those spiral metal staircases.  The treads are aggregate concrete, so bring slippers.  The main floor has the living-dining-kitchen area plus the one bathroom with shower. There is no room to spare on the main floor to the point that the microwave might be on one end of the kitchen table. There is no dishwasher. Upstairs has bunk beds in the hallway and a double or queen in the bedroom.  Downstairs has a patio and upstairs has a balcony.  The outdoor chairs will probably be stored in the closet.  You'll get an assigned parking spot.  The front desk might require a $200. credit authorization if you exchange in via RCI, but you get the slip back when you check out.  You can see a slice of the ocean from the balcony of some units.  A few units are only a few feet from a high sand dune, so you'd have no view whatsoever.  The pool is half inside and half outside, and there is a recroom with pool table(s).   Noise from the people at the pool can be heard in the units closer to the pool area.  People that own at this resort own 8 weeks, and owners only are allowed to bring pets.  Even though this resort is a little rustic and remote, I enjoyed it much more than The Windjammer in Ocean Shores.  I own with Vacation Internationale and enjoy two short stays a year at Point Brown Resort each year.  The view from the Point Brown Resort units is fantastic.


----------



## mtwingcpa (Jul 2, 2006)

EJC, thanks for the tip about the $200 deposit. I'm renting directly from an owner and neither he nor the resort (I've spoken to them twice) have said anything about it. Still, I will come prepared.

I normally stay in Ocean Shores at the Grey Gull (a full ownership condo/hotel) but I'm looking forward to Surfcrest for a change of pace.


----------



## mtwingcpa (Jul 2, 2006)

Parkplace, yes, I'm looking for a quiet get-away, at least as quiet as one can expect mid-summer at the beach. In fact, I've rented a week later this month directly from an owner. This will be my first timeshare experience.

I'm a little nervous about the smoking policy (I'm a non-smoker). The manager tells me that the homeowner's association is currently grappling with this problem. Apparently the property is "old" enough and/or "private" enough that Washington's tough new non-smoking rules arguably don't apply. Thus, they can't "guarantee" smoke-free accommodations. But, hopefully this won't be a problem.

MTW


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 6, 2006)

The resort is more of a fractional then a TS, Each unit has only 6-7 owners. So they get the unit 7-8 times a year. Because of that, many rooms have very different supplies. One we stayed in didn't have a VCR, so if watching movies is important for you or the kids I'd ask or bring one. Water often makes walking thru the dunes to the beach an adventure so bring footware for the walk.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 21, 2018)

Went by the resort today and it is CLOSED.  All the units have had the electric meters removed. So this isn't a short term closure.


----------



## mtwingcpa (Feb 21, 2018)

Bill4728 said:


> Went by the resort today and it is CLOSED.  All the units have had the electric meters removed. So this isn't a short term closure.



According to their Facebook page, they are closed until April 20th to facilitate the repair/replacement of the bridge over the creek at their entrance. We'll have to see what happens...


----------

